# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Is there a way to watch old neighbours episodes from the 90s in the Uk.

## Katrina ok

Is there a way to watch neighbours preferably from the 90s in the Uk. E.g. a Chanel that plays repeats or anything. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Is there a way to watch neighbours preferably from the 90s in the Uk. E.g. a Chanel that plays repeats or anything. Thanks


I recently read someone say on another site that they were watching episodes from the 90s on youtube.  I haven't checked it out for myself though.

I'm not aware of a UK channel that repeats old episodes.

----------

Katrina ok (04-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016)

----------


## Katrina ok

Thanks, I will check it out.

----------


## Okwhatever

Try dailymotion.com there's like thousands of Neighbours episodes on there

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2017)

----------

